# Color Phase Fox squirrels



## tugrivercopper

Hi all, on a recent hunt down there i seen two solid black squirrels and one mostly gray and white squirrell with a black head.

Are these type of squirrels pretty common in Georgia, or did i just get REALLY LUCKY?? lol

Anyway thought about coming back down there to hunt them because color phase squirrels like that are extremely rare up here in the mountains of virginia


----------



## kreekhunter

i see them about 5 or 6 times a year. that is what we call a fox squirrel, especially if it was real big.


----------



## tugrivercopper

yeah our fox squirrels are usually only red in color, the color phases are VERY rare up here


----------



## Resica

We have many places where our gray squirrels are black up here in Pa. I've seen a colony of albino  gray squirrels in central Ohio too.


----------



## hawg dawg

Resica said:


> We have many places where our gray squirrels are black up here in Pa. I've seen a colony of albino  gray squirrels in central Ohio too.



How many constitutes a "colony"?


----------



## Son

In South Ga and in Florida, Fox squirrels come in many colors. Black is one of em.


----------



## bowtie

like this one


----------



## tugrivercopper

yeah i would love to fins some like that!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Glen I can try and get you on a few different color phased fox squirrels..Next time ya come down,make sure its around dec-feb and I know where we can find a few..We dont have many down here,and most people dont shoot them for sport,usually only if they are going to mount them.We have silver,blonde,and blacks..

This black one got hit by a car..I havent shot a fox squirrel in years,but it is not because I couldnt have.Just dont..


----------



## Resica

hawg dawg said:


> How many constitutes a "colony"?


Slightly more than a village but less than a district!


----------



## Swamprat

In Florida I have seen them solid black to solid white. The majority though are either a gray/silver color with a black or darker head.

At least in my parts there seems to be no standard color for a fox squirrel. You can see five of them in a few acres and every one will be a different color or pattern.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'll get some pics if i can!


----------



## tugrivercopper

Public Land Prowler said:


> Glen I can try and get you on a few different color phased fox squirrels..Next time ya come down,make sure its around dec-feb and I know where we can find a few..We dont have many down here,and most people dont shoot them for sport,usually only if they are going to mount them.We have silver,blonde,and blacks..
> 
> This black one got hit by a car..I havent shot a fox squirrel in years,but it is not because I couldnt have.Just dont..



december is bear season up here (so u may be up here)

but february sounds really good, it gets cold, lonely and boring up north here in these mountains come february

only thing worth huntin then is coyotes....and that sometimes makes me wanna bang my head off the wall


----------



## Drew33998

i thought hunting fox squirrel was illegal in fla and ga.  I know it is in north fla


----------



## funderburkjason

Not illegal in GA


----------



## ted 88

I see one almost every time i go out to my lease. but, its the only place i've ever seen one. pretty sure ive seen every color but white. that would be pretty cool!


----------



## Jim P

Tere to rare for me to shoot one, I guess unless you was going to get it mounted, but that's just me


----------



## mlandrum

Resica said:


> Slightly more than a village but less than a district!




Now that there is what i call a Total Political Answer  you ought to run for President!!!!!!!!


----------



## simpleman30

plenty of fox squirrels on fort stewart.  daufuskie island, s.c. has the biggest fox squirrels i've ever seen.  we played golf there a couple of months ago for my buddy's bachelor party weekend and i swear those fox squirrels on the golf course were as big as a coon.


----------



## 5 string

i like the silver colored ones


----------



## Jester896

Public Land Prowler said:


> This black one got hit by a car..I havent shot a fox squirrel in years,but it is not because I couldnt have.Just dont..



that's a good example right there...I hear they make good business card holders....I have wanted a bobcat mount with a black squirrel instead of a quail...just don't feel like taking either of them.

I watched one from the deer stand one year...kind of like we would say good morning to each other when he got there...he didn't have a white underside...just a little spot kind of between his eyes and ears or maybe just the tips of his ears


----------



## HighCotton

Most fox skwirls I've seen over the years have been a light color-- yellow or light tan/gold with some black mixed in around the face/ears.


----------



## HighCotton

HighCotton said:


> Most fox skwirls I've seen over the years have been a light color-- yellow or light tan/gold with some black mixed in around the face/ears.



Like this dude..........


----------



## Mack in N.C.

southeastern fox squirrels live from se virgina to florida....16 differnernt color combos.......here in centrl nc to eastern nc all will have that blackhead with white nose and ears then the body can be any color...............have 9 differnt colors mounted


----------

